# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Samsung J3 αλλαγή οθόνης : Μερικές συμβουλές!

## Dare-Devil

Καλησπέρα. 

Θέλω να αλλάξω την οθόνη του κινητού μου αλλά μυο έχουν γεννηθεί μερικές απορίες.

Ζέστανα την οθόνη με πιστόλι θερμού αέρα και την ξεκόλλησα .

Βγάζοντάς την κατέστρεψα την μια "μεμβράνη" αυτοκόλλητη όπου ψάχνοντας είδα ότι λέγεται PGS GRAPHITE thermal sheet . Ουσιαστικά αυτή η μεμβράνη απάγει την θερμότητα και κολλάει και την οθόνη στο σώμα του κινητού.

Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά . Η καινούρια οθόνη έχει κόλλα μόνο γύρω γύρω . Στην επιφάνεια της όχι . 

Οι ερωτήσεις μου:

Πόσο σημαντικό είναι να αντικαταστήσω την μεμβράνη αυτή ;
Αναφέρομαι σε αυτή εδώ την μεμβράνη : http://www.analog-digital.gr/index.p...roller=product

Επίσης να εμπιστευτώ την κόλλα στις άκρες της οθόνης ή να τοποθετήσω κόλλα  για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα;
Εχω καταλήξει σε αυτή εδώ:
https://des.gbtcdn.com/uploads/2015/...1454311707.jpg

Έχετε να προτείνετε καμία άλλη κόλλα διότι βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές όπως T700 T8000 B7000 B8000 .

----------


## manolo

Αν έχεις τo original ανταλλακτικό της Samsung  είναι έτοιμο προς κόλληση. Δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις τίποτα άλλο. Απλά να καθαρίσεις τα υπολλείματα της παλιάς κόλλας που ίσως έχουν μείνει πάνω στο frame και μετά να τοποθετήσεις προσεκτικά την οθόνη πάνω στο σασί. Η κόλλα που έχει ήδη από τη samsung είναι άψογη και θα κολλήσει μια χαρά.

----------


## Dare-Devil

> Αν έχεις τo original ανταλλακτικό της Samsung  είναι έτοιμο προς κόλληση. Δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις τίποτα άλλο. Απλά να καθαρίσεις τα υπολλείματα της παλιάς κόλλας που ίσως έχουν μείνει πάνω στο frame και μετά να τοποθετήσεις προσεκτικά την οθόνη πάνω στο σασί. Η κόλλα που έχει ήδη από τη samsung είναι άψογη και θα κολλήσει μια χαρά.


Δεν είναι το γνήσιο για αυτό !

----------


## xsterg

το οτι το ιμιτασιον θα σου κοστισει περισσοτερο απο το γνησιο ανταλλακτικο το σκεφτηκες?

----------


## Dare-Devil

Σε καμία περίπτωση περισσότερα απο το γνήσιο . Υπολογισμένα .

----------


## manolo

Αν το σκεφτείς καθαρά οικονομικά έχεις δίκιο, αλλά ειδικά στα samsung, μόνο το original δυστυχώς απ' ότι έχω δει από την εμπειρία μου, έχει άψογο αποτέλεσμα και τόσο η τοποθέτηση αλλά πολλές φορές και η λειτουργικότητα της οθόνης.

----------


## linux

Εγώ πάντα χρησιμοποιώ γνήσιες οθόνες γιατί οι συμβατές μετά από λίγο καιρό εμφανίζουν προβλήματα λειτουργικότητας όπως λέει και ο Μανόλης. Πάντως μου έχει τύχει σε original να μην επαρκεί η κόλλα της και τότε βάζω την B-7000 και την πιάνω την οθόνη με Clip Fixture Holder LCD για να πιάσει καλά η κόλλα. Εμπειρικά τα λέω αυτά γιατί μου έχει τύχει γνήσιο ανταλλακτικό samsung να μην επαρκεί η κόλλα και να μην κολλάει. Φυσικά πρέπει να καθαρίσεις πολύ καλά το frame από παλιές κόλλες ή τίποτα υπολείμματα που θα έχει. Το PGS GRAPHITE thermal sheet που αναφέρεις καλό θα ήταν να μην το χάλαγες για την θερμοκρασία.

Αν είσαι επαγγελματίας καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις μηχάνημα lcd seperator θα σου λύσει τα χέρια παρά να το κάνεις με θερμό αέρα. Και εγώ με θερμό αέρα ξεκίνησα αλλά μόλις πήρα το μηχάνημα καμία σχέση ευκολότερη αποκόλληση και χωρίς ζημιές.

----------


## biomed

εχει δουλέψει κανείς αυτό το εργαλείο ? αν ναι κάνει δουλειά, αξίζει?

----------


## Dare-Devil

> Εγώ πάντα χρησιμοποιώ γνήσιες οθόνες γιατί οι συμβατές μετά από λίγο καιρό εμφανίζουν προβλήματα λειτουργικότητας όπως λέει και ο Μανόλης. Πάντως μου έχει τύχει σε original να μην επαρκεί η κόλλα της και τότε βάζω την B-7000 και την πιάνω την οθόνη με Clip Fixture Holder LCD για να πιάσει καλά η κόλλα. Εμπειρικά τα λέω αυτά γιατί μου έχει τύχει γνήσιο ανταλλακτικό samsung να μην επαρκεί η κόλλα και να μην κολλάει. Φυσικά πρέπει να καθαρίσεις πολύ καλά το frame από παλιές κόλλες ή τίποτα υπολείμματα που θα έχει. Το PGS GRAPHITE thermal sheet που αναφέρεις καλό θα ήταν να μην το χάλαγες για την θερμοκρασία.
> 
> Αν είσαι επαγγελματίας καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις μηχάνημα lcd seperator θα σου λύσει τα χέρια παρά να το κάνεις με θερμό αέρα. Και εγώ με θερμό αέρα ξεκίνησα αλλά μόλις πήρα το μηχάνημα καμία σχέση ευκολότερη αποκόλληση και χωρίς ζημιές.


Γνωρίζω το lcd seperator αλλα δεν είμαι για τέτοια έξοδα .Προς το παρόν δουλεύω με ένα dewalt πιστόλι με ηλεκτρονική ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας και οθόνη ένδειξης . Το ρυθμίζω στους 70 κελσίου .

Β-7000 κόλλα τελικά παράγγειλα όπως επίσης βρήκα και το PGS graphite CU sheet για να κάνω σωστή δουλειά και να μην  έχει θέματα με απαγωγή θερμοκρασίας το κινητό  που μπορεί μελλοντικά να κιτρινήσει την οθόνη ή και να κάνει χειρότερη βλάβη.

Για τα clip fixture holder lcd που πες θα το ψάξω .Είναι must !

----------

krissgr (05-02-18)

----------


## linux

> Γνωρίζω το lcd seperator αλλα δεν είμαι για τέτοια έξοδα .Προς το παρόν δουλεύω με ένα dewalt πιστόλι με ηλεκτρονική ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας και οθόνη ένδειξης . Το ρυθμίζω στους 70 κελσίου .
> 
> Β-7000 κόλλα τελικά παράγγειλα όπως επίσης βρήκα και το PGS graphite CU sheet για να κάνω σωστή δουλειά και να μην  έχει θέματα με απαγωγή θερμοκρασίας το κινητό  που μπορεί μελλοντικά να κιτρινήσει την οθόνη ή και να κάνει χειρότερη βλάβη.
> 
> Για τα clip fixture holder lcd που πες θα το ψάξω .Είναι must !


Μπορείς να βρεις φτηνό lcd seperator και τα clip fixture holder lcd στο ebay από εκεί τα αγόρασα και εγώ γιατί εδώ Ελλάδα τα βαράνε στο κόκκαλο. Θα δεις η Β-7000 είναι κορυφή για μένα, που έχω δοκιμάσει ένα σωρό κόλλες και πλέον μόνο αυτήν αγοράζω.

----------


## linux

> έχει δουλέψει κανείς αυτό το εργαλείο ? αν ναι κάνει δουλειά, αξίζει?


Το έχω αγοράσει εγώ κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά. Απλά να ξέρεις ζεσταίνεις την οθόνη με lcd separator καλά και μετά το τοποθετείς βάζεις σωστά τις βεντούζες και έτοιμο. Μην δοκιμάσεις να την αποκολλήσεις χωρίς να ζεστάνεις την οθόνη γιατί θα την σπάσεις.

Σου παραθέτω μια φωτογραφία για να δεις τι δουλειά κάνει:

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## biomed

linux  σ'ευχαριστω πολύ για την απάντηση σου αυτή η οθόνη που βλεπω ειναι σχετικά εύκολη στο ξεκόλλημα, σε s4 s5 a5 a7 που ειναι πιο δύσκολες στο ξεκόλλημα κανει εξίσου καλη δουλειά?

----------


## freecom

να πω και εγω  τα δικα μου info

ενας τροπος για να κολλησουν σωστα και καλα οι γνησιες οθονες samsung ειναι το να τις χτυπησουμε ελαφρα με σεσουαρ .....οχι με πιστολι....ωστε η κολλα που εχουν επανω να μαλακωσει ελαφρα και να ειναι πιο ετοιμη για την δουλεια της

πραγματι και μια ελαχιστη ποσοτητα b-7000 βοηθαει και αυτη.......ααα μην ξεχασω....δεν εχει καμια διαφορα η b-7000 απο την απλη ρευστη uhu.....κατα την ταπεινη αποψη μου


σχετικα με το lcd seperator ......ειναι και εμενα το επομενο .....must

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BAKU-BK-723...53.m1438.l2649

το λιγουρευομαι εδω και καιρο

οταν θα χρειαστει να βγαλεις μια οθονη απο j3 j5 για να αλλαξεις ενα home button....και να την ξαναπερασεις την ιδια τοτε το εργαλειο αυτο σε βοηθαει να μην την σπασεις

----------


## Panoss

> Αν το σκεφτείς καθαρά οικονομικά έχεις δίκιο, αλλά ειδικά στα samsung, μόνο το original δυστυχώς απ' ότι έχω δει από την εμπειρία μου, έχει άψογο αποτέλεσμα και τόσο η τοποθέτηση αλλά πολλές φορές και η λειτουργικότητα της οθόνης.


Και από πού παίρνεις γνήσιες Samsung οθόνες;

----------


## freecom

μονο στα περιπτερα δεν θα βρεις

μια αναζητηση στο skroutz.....θα σε δωσει πολλες πηγες

----------


## ObsessedSnake

Δεν έχει τελωνείο από το ebay; Κάπου διάβασα ότι υπάρχει εκτελωνισμος σε αγορές άνω των 25€.

----------


## Panoss

> μονο στα περιπτερα δεν θα βρεις
> 
> μια αναζητηση στο skroutz.....θα σε δωσει πολλες πηγες


Ναι οκ αλλά πώς καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι γνήσιες;
π.χ αυτή είναι γνήσια; (δεν βλέπω πουθενά να γράφει Samsung)
Αυτό το touchscreen είναι γνήσιο; (γράφει κατασκευαστής Samsung)
Σύνολο 14€+15€=29€.

Το πήρα από aliexpress 10€ (σετ, και τα δύο μαζί, touchscreen και οθόνη). (δεν έχω παραλάβει ακόμα οπότε δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργούν)

Αν ήταν να πληρώσω 29€ δεν θα με σύμφερε να επισκευάσω τη συσκευή (Samsung Galaxy young 2 G-130).

----------


## freecom

> Ναι οκ αλλά πώς καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι γνήσιες;
> π.χ αυτή είναι γνήσια; (δεν βλέπω πουθενά να γράφει Samsung)
> Αυτό το touchscreen είναι γνήσιο; (γράφει κατασκευαστής Samsung)
> Σύνολο 14€+15€=29€.
> 
> Το πήρα από aliexpress 10€ (σετ, και τα δύο μαζί, touchscreen και οθόνη). (δεν έχω παραλάβει ακόμα οπότε δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργούν)
> 
> Αν ήταν να πληρώσω 29€ δεν θα με σύμφερε να επισκευάσω τη συσκευή (Samsung Galaxy young 2 G-130).


o πρωτος πωλητης για την οθονη γραφει oem.......δεν λεει οτι ειναι γνησια
ο δευτερος πωλητης για το touch λεει original......αρα ειναι original

τωρα αν σε συμφερει η οχι αυτο εσυ το ξερεις

γενικα στο skroutz.....οταν γραφει καποιον γνησια οθονη.....ειναι γνησια.....στις 99% των περιπτωσεων
τωρα αν υπαρχει και κανενας απατεωνας ...εεε ολα στη ζωη ειναι

εγω δεν κοιταω αν γραφει επανω samsung......κοιταω τι λεει ο πωλητης....αν το επιβαιβεωνει οτι ειναι γνησια.....ε τοτε ειναι

γιατι υπαρχουν και πολλες που γραφουν επανω samsung αλλα ειναι fake

----------

Panoss (27-02-18)

----------


## JOUN

> σχετικα με το lcd seperator ......ειναι και εμενα το επομενο .....must
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BAKU-BK-723...53.m1438.l2649
> 
> το λιγουρευομαι εδω και καιρο
> 
> οταν θα χρειαστει να βγαλεις μια οθονη απο j3 j5 για να αλλαξεις ενα home button....και να την ξαναπερασεις την ιδια τοτε το εργαλειο αυτο σε βοηθαει να μην την σπασεις


Ωραιο φαινεται..Με εβαλες σε σκεψη.Εχω και εγω τωρα ενα j5 που θελει αλλαγη usb και πρεπει να βγει η οθονη και να ξαναμπει,οποτε .. καταλαβαινεις..

----------


## toni31

Πόσα είναι τα κινητά που χρειάζονται αυτό το ματζαφλάρι?

----------


## JOUN

Αντωνη πιστευω σε ολα βοηθαει.

----------


## pipilas

> Πόσα είναι τα κινητά που χρειάζονται αυτό το ματζαφλάρι?


ολα τα μιας χρησεως  αν τελικα δεν σπασει το σκρεειν..τα κολανε καλα οι κινεζοι με ΛΟΚΑ αχαχααχαχ 
39$ στοιχιζουν στη κινα  τα  τζι 5    --ΜΙΛΑΩ--- για  κοστος κατασκευης στον σαμσουνγ κινας.

Τι επισκευη λετε ορε παληκαρια του κολοκοτρωνη? στο χαντακι 
ΝΑ βγαλεις σκρεειν  να βαλεις  μινι γιου εσ μπι φεμαλε   ..τι να παρεις μεροκαματο?
στον κεαδα

υγ.με 120 βαθμους  ολα ξεκολανε ----- ζεσταμα και βεντουζα  ολα ανοιγουν---
τα αμερικανακια τα ανοιγαν με hotplate  eυκολα

----------

